# Estalar pelas costuras



## Condelis

Bom dia,

Alguém conhece uma expressão espanhola com um sentido similar a "estalar pelas costuras"?

Grata desde já,


----------



## Vanda

Pelo inglês cheguei a 
*burst at the seams*    rebosar de gente, *estallar por las costuras*

Não tenho a mínima idéia se tem o significado que você quer.


----------



## FranParis

Geralmente, _estar a rebentar de gente_ não é o mesmo que _estalar pelas costuras_.


----------



## jazyk

Explique-nos a diferença então, por favor. Possivelmente nem eu nem acredito nenhum outro brasileiro jamais ouvimos essa expressão na vida.


----------



## FranParis

E possivel que não tenham ouvido, provávelmente por ser um_ lusismo_.

_Estar a rebentar de gente_ é _estar apinhada_, como uma sala que já não pode conter mais gente e no entanto muitos tentam ainda entrar.

_Estalar pelas costuras_ é precisament estar tão gordo que rebenta a roupa pelas costuras.


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Condelis,

En España se dice "estar reventando".

Un saludo


----------



## jazyk

> E possivel que não tenham ouvido, provávelmente por ser um_ lusismo_.
> 
> _Estar a rebentar de gente_ é _estar apinhada_, como uma sala que já não pode conter mais gente e no entanto muitos tentam ainda entrar.
> 
> _Estalar pelas costuras é precisament estar tão gordo que rebenta a roupa pelas costuras._


Tinha pensado no significado literal, mas também lhe dei mentalmente um significado figurado que corresponde a *estar a rebentar de gente*, pelo que parece.


----------



## Condelis

Boa tarde a todos e muito obrigada desde já.

Eu conheço a expressão "estalar pelas costuras" ou "rebentar pelas costuras" no sentido de algo que, de tão saturado, de tão preenchido, de tão cheio que está, nada mais consegue conter. Desconheço porém a origem da expressão mas a hipótese de "alguém tão gordo que não cabe na sua roupa, rebentando-a pelas costuras" parece-me lógica... e engraçada !


----------



## ana lacerda

..."estar ´~ao gordo que rebenta pelas costuras...é só isso mesmo...no sentido lato das palavras.
Agora metafóricamente concordo com os foreros e acrescento que também se pode usar essa expressão a nível emocional...quando não se aguenta/suporta uma situação ou outra coisa qualquer.


----------



## malaidea

Hola!

Si te refieres a un espacio, y en un contexto informal, puedes utilizar (al menos en España) "estar abarrotado". Por ejemplo, "La sala estaba abarrotada durante el concierto."

Pero ojo, es sólo informal!


----------



## jazyk

Em português também: A sala estava abarrota durante o concerto.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Em português também: A sala estava abarrotada durante o concerto.


----------



## Amarello

ana lacerda said:


> ..."estar ´~ao gordo que rebenta pelas costuras...é só isso mesmo...no sentido lato das palavras.
> Agora metafóricamente concordo com os foreros e acrescento que também se pode usar essa expressão a nível emocional...quando não se aguenta/suporta uma situação ou outra coisa qualquer.


 

Me hace pensar en las siguientes expresiones:
_"Estoy que reviento"_, posiblemente comí mucho o estoy sumamente molesta, no aguanto más.
_"La sala está que revienta de gente"_,  está demasiado llena.

Amarello sigue pensando


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Em português também: A sala estava abarrota durante o concerto.


 
E ainda "A sala estava abarrotando / a abarrotar durante o concerto."


----------



## jazyk

Isso é novo para mim. Meu dicionário Aurélio não reconhece esse uso e diz que se poderia usar o verbo pronominalmente nesse caso: A sala estava abarrotando-se durante o concerto. Entretanto, as duas frases soam-me diferentes. A primeira dá-me idéia de culminação de uma ação, já a segunda de um processo ainda em andamento.


----------



## Lusitania

Nós aqui por baixo do Douro dizemos "rebentar pelas costuras" e pode ter vários signisficados: a sala estava a rebentar pelas costuras de tanta gente que lá estava, comi demais e estou a rebentar pelas costuras, ele foi tão mal educado que já estava a rebentar pelas costuras (ou a saltar-me a tampa).


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Isso é novo para mim. Meu dicionário Aurélio não reconhece esse uso e diz que se poderia usar o verbo pronominalmente nesse caso: A sala estava abarrotando-se durante o concerto. Entretanto, as duas frases soam-me diferentes. A primeira dá-me idéia de culminação de uma ação, já a segunda de um processo ainda em andamento.



Por aqui é muito comum utilizar o verbo _abarrotar_ dessa forma. 
Quanto à diferença entre o _gerúndio_ e a forma _"a + infinitivo", _a sua idéia, em princípio, é correcta. No entanto, em Portugal, a norma culta da língua tem "horror" ao gerúndio e foge dele sempre que pode, socorrendo-se, para tal, da solução "a + infinitivo". Por este motivo é normalíssimo ver e ouvir esta última construção quer no sentido de um processo em andamento, quer no sentido da culminação de um processo. O gerúndio só será utilizado quando não for de todo possível substituí-lo por essa outra forma. Veja um exemplo disto mesmo:
"*PS contra-ataca mostrando   prédios da Câmara em ruína" *(_in_ _Jornal de Notícias_)


----------

